# Another Dovetail Spline box....its me.



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

I like this one because of 2 things. 

1) The finish! I did an oil/varnish blend. 4 coats. I wet sanded the 3rd adn 4th coat into the wood and let it sit for a week. Then I put a wax top coat on. Its smoooooooth. And basically it came out better then my wildest expectations. Annd it was REALY fun to apply. I might have found my "go to" finish for boxes. 

2) The handle leans forward. As I was shaping the handle to the curved top I must have got off center while the IPOD was blasting. But I ended up liking it better this way. It leans into you. 
























​


----------



## TGRANT (Jan 25, 2011)

Well done. Wonderful curves.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice box, I like it.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

gawwwgeous. very good work!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

man thats purty


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Now THAT'S what I'm talkin' bout!!! Nice job Bri. Great to see you posting some work again. Looks fantastic. I think I'm going to be PMing you about that finish.


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. Ken, Shoot me up. I've got some down south news I wanted to share with you anyway. 

I really do love the oil/varnish finish. I've done three boxes total this way. I'll post the others soon. Its an awesome "home based" finish. No dust nib problems whatsoever. and it is RICH and beautiful. the picture doesn't do it justice. So much fun to apply. And this is coming from a guy that used to hate finishing. I knew this method existed. For a long long time. But I never tried it till recently. Better late then never. 

Bri


----------



## timmybgood (Jan 11, 2011)

nice box, like the lid. more info on oil/varnish method?


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

A real sweet piece! I love the finish, too.
The way the lid nestles is very nice and, that knob is especially nice. What methods did you use to create the knob?
If you'd post the formula and process for the finish, we'd all appreciate it.:thumbsup:


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

very nice. like everyone else i really dig the lid. especially the rounded corners.


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, 

The finish is the standard 1/3 BLO, 1/3 spirits and 1/3 glossy urethane. I don't like glossy finishes and was worried but it comes out to be a semi gloss / satin . I'm sure there is a great thread on the process somewhere. I'll try to find the a link and post it. You basically wipe it on liberally and let it sit till it gets tacky. However long that takes. An hour or many hours. Then wipe off the excess. ALL OF IT. Let it sit for a a day or 2. Then repeat. It should get tacky much faster on the second coat. Wait another day or 2. Then flood the surface with the mix and use 400 grit wet paper and sand the finish into wood. wipe it all off dry. Wait a day. I did that twice. Waited a week and put paste wax on it. It was hard for me to use poly that way. I had to unlearn everything I learned about poly, lol. Its a great finish for me and these little boxes. I'm not going to use it on a table though. Probably not enough protection. But these little guys. I think its perfect 

I did the handle on my belt sander. 

Here's a similar one in tiger maple. 









​


----------



## MikeS (Dec 31, 2009)

Those are beautiful boxes. Excellent work!!:yes:


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

these are stellar! Very very nice - I love the curves and the 2 size splines on the maple - neat looking effect!


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Very nice boxes, love the curves. And I've never heard of that finish. I'll file that finish technique under "things I really want to try but I'll probably forget about by the time I get around to the attempt." :smile:
--Matt


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Very, very nice. I love little boxes and especially these. I've made a few boxes lately but I think I like yours better.

Bret


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Great job. Those dovetail splines look great. Nice tight joinery.


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

Great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm going to build a few more soon with a totally different handle scheme. Router jig based instead of me doing all that shaping on a belt sander.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

from what i see, they are both of fine craftsmanship. i do like the subtle color change for the lid. the trouble is, i only see the outside of the boxes.


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

The second picture shows the inside of the box. Its nothing fancy. Just empty.


----------



## Atlanta Lumber Guy (Feb 28, 2011)

Your boxes are really beautiful! I especially like the constrast in colors on the maple box. The dovetail splines really look great too!


----------

